
Both Gmail and WhatsApp have now passed more than 1B MAU - indus
http://9to5google.com/2016/02/01/gmail-whatsapp-billion-monthly/
======
3ris3d
The difference is that 1BB active uses means (potential) ad revenue from 1BB
users as opposed to 1BB "active mind share' for Whastapp. Zuck, has yet to
come with some way to monitise the headcounts.

